# New Laptop Computer for Photography



## CrM45 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi All, I'm looking at purchasing a new laptop for my photography hobby. I want this to be a dedicated computer for storing images, and post processing. I realize a desktop may be a better option due to the monitor, so any suggestions in that area would be welcome. The convenience of taking the laptop with me is a real plus, which is why I'm leaning in that direction. Suggestions please? So much to choose from on the market.  Thank you in advance. ($ 500.00 ) range.


----------



## Hickeydog (Oct 3, 2011)

Newegg.com - Recertified: SAMSUNG Q430-JU01 Refurbished NoteBook Intel Core i5 480M&#40;2.66GHz&#41; 14&#34; 4GB Memory DDR3 640GB HDD DVD±R&#47;RW NVIDIA GeForce 310M


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 3, 2011)

First of all, $500 is a budget laptop. You can find one in that price range to handle PS and have a large enough drive but it's not going to be any power house. 

Not only that but what if that laptop fails....you lose all your photos. 

I traveled with my old Sony Vaio, it's old and slow but handles PS just fine. I also carried a small 500gb portable hard drive and backed up constantly. After my return I backed up to another drive just as that 1st portable drive failed. 

So, for your selection just look at which has the best for the $.


----------



## CrM45 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks Hickeydog and Trever1t I agree 100%. I use 2 external hard drives now to back up all the time. I just need something dedicated for me and not always sharing for other uses.


----------



## kojack (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a aver timeline 14" and aspire 7720. I am moving to MacBook air 13".  It's just a better option for me. 

The two acers are going to be sold.  But I do recommend aver for windows based units.


----------



## KmH (Oct 5, 2011)

That $500 laptop is likely going to have TN type display, the least desirable type for image editing because it has quite limited color/luminosity accurate viewing angles, and few calibration adjustments. (IPS type displays are preferred) 

Laptops also present problems because of their portability, movable screem, and they are used in different ambient light environments which also hinders accurate image editing unless they are re-calibtared in each ambient light situation.


----------



## kojack (Oct 5, 2011)

Pick up an hp monitor, mine works great.  I have the w2207 and once calibrated it is very good.   Best of both worlds.


----------

